# Sperm Donor Sues Clinic After Discovering He Has Fathered 17 Children



## rabs77 (Oct 4, 2019)

A doctor is suing his medical school after discovering sperm he donated 30 years ago was used to father at least 17 children.

Dr Bryce Cleary has filed a $5.25million (4.23m) lawsuit against Oregon Health & Science University for allegedly breaking an agreement that his sperm would be used to father no more than five children.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/sperm-donor-sues-clinic-discovering-153057985.html

I’m awful at posting stories, pls click link or someone kindly post below.

What would you do if this was your hubby? Damn all these DNA companies, it’s dredging up all kinds of mess


----------



## LostInAdream (Oct 4, 2019)

That's crazy! I know he donated his sperm but dang that's just unreasonable to use it 17 times.

One of many reasons I don't trust giving my DNA to anyone .They can do whatever with it and an apology or lawsuit can't erase what they do. These ancestry companies are wrecking lives and businesses


----------



## Nay (Oct 4, 2019)

I recently watched a documentary on Amazon called "Eggsploitation," and it really made me feel some kind of way about how fertility issues have become such big business nowadays.  I'm sure there's all kinds of tomfoolery going on with unsuspecting folks' dna.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2019)

That's still his fault, he chose the risk.


----------



## Laela (Oct 4, 2019)

It's a Catch-22, but I agree with that person who said DNA testing is changing how all of this is _supposed _to work...


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 5, 2019)

In the article it says he and other clsssmates were solicited by the school and were made promises that sperm would only be used for five and for women living out of state (both promises were broken). He was in his early twenties at the time so I can understand how he believed them.

The school should be held accountable for breaking contract.


----------



## Theresamonet (Oct 5, 2019)

If the written agreement was no more than 5, then the university is in the wrong. But I’m not sure I understand why it matters if it’s 5 or 17.


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 5, 2019)

LostInAdream said:


> That's crazy! I know he donated his sperm but dang that's just unreasonable to use it 17 times.
> 
> One of many reasons I don't trust giving my DNA to anyone .They can do whatever with it and an apology or lawsuit can't erase what they do. These ancestry companies are wrecking lives and businesses


But, in this case, isn't giving your DNA a good thing?
If he hadn't, he wouldn't know that he is the bio father of at least 17, instead of the 5 he originally thought he fathered.

Why does DNA get a bad rap here?

Also... how did Ancestry.com ruin lives and businesses here when he ALSO voluntarily donated his own DNA to check on his status and that of his kids?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 6, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> If the written agreement was no more than 5, then the university is in the wrong. But I’m not sure I understand why it matters if it’s 5 or 17.




Maybe because if kids find a way to track you down to get to know you, five is much more manageable than seventeen.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 6, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> In the article it says he and other clsssmates were solicited by the school and were made promises that sperm would only be used for five and for women living out of state (both promises were broken). He was in his early twenties at the time so I can understand how he believed them.
> 
> The school should be held accountable for breaking contract.



I agree that they should be held accountable.
That being said I don't agree with sperm donation but that's besides the point.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 6, 2019)

@Belle Du Jour 

Hmmm...would you share your thoughts on that?

For me, the concept of sperm donation does make me weary, but at same time I sympathize with women who want a biological child....then I sympathize with the children, cuz ya know?

Idk...what do you think?


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 6, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> In the article it says he and other clsssmates were solicited by the school and were made promises that sperm would only be used for five and for women living out of state (both promises were broken). He was in his early twenties at the time so I can understand how he believed them.
> 
> The school should be held accountable for breaking contract.



I feel bad for people that end up making foolish mistakes in their youth.

If it was any other circumstances. I would have zero sympathy for anyone but the wife and progeny of this messed up situation.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 6, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> @Belle Du Jour
> 
> Hmmm...would you share your thoughts on that?
> 
> ...



I’m catholic so my faith informs my beliefs on artificial reproductive technology. IMO conception  was meant to take place between a man and a woman under the covenant of marriage through natural means (ie intercourse). ART introduces s whole host of bioethical issues. Again this just my opinion based on what my faith teaches me...I am not judging anyone who chooses to go this route.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 11, 2019)

I too have issues with sperm donation (eggs too since that seems to be a thing as well now).

1. We have unknown # of siblings and children running around who could potentially meet and unknowingly procreate creating 

1a. Incest relationships
1b. Brand new genetic abnormalities


----------



## Ganjababy (Oct 12, 2019)

I am glad he is suing. There should be a limit. There needs to be some kind of reform, not stop donation but have some kind of safe guard that you don’t end up having sexual relations with your own blood kin because people will be marrying their siblings soon.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 12, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> If the written agreement was no more than 5, then the university is in the wrong. But I’m not sure I understand why it matters if it’s 5 or 17.


In general I don’t think sperm (or egg) donation is something people want to do so they rationalize that it’ll help people that really want a child but they probably wouldn’t do it if they thought of themselves as studs for breeding hence the limit.


----------



## Kanky (Oct 12, 2019)

He should absolutely sue. His kids have half siblings in the same school and youth groups because they lied to him. It is gross and weird for everyone involved.


----------



## Farida (Oct 12, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> In general I don’t think sperm (or egg) donation is something people want to do so they rationalize that it’ll help people that really want a child but they probably wouldn’t do it if they thought of themselves as studs for breeding hence the limit.


I was watching a documentary about egg donation and it was interesting to me that when they questioned one of the girls about what if her offspring ever looked for her...she wouldn't even entertain the question. She just kept saying it was anonymous and overseas.

Whenever there is financial compensation attached to something like this it often leads to exploitation on some level.

We don't allow the sale of organs or babies and I don't think we should allow the sale of eggs and sperm either. That way people who do it dig deeper into why they are doing it and the greater moral and ethical implications.

But seems like dude in the OP donated it and they still misused it. Guard your bodies and gametes... it's like sending nudes...the person can promise heaven and Earth but once they're out there the damage can be done before you can blink...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 12, 2019)

Farida said:


> We don't allow the sale of organs or babies and I don't think we should allow the sale of eggs and sperm either. That way people who do it dig deeper into why they are doing it and the greater moral and ethical implications.


Because babies are blessings. 


itsallaboutattitude said:


> 1. We have unknown # of siblings and children running around who could potentially meet and unknowingly procreate creating
> 
> 1a. Incest relationships
> 1b. Brand new genetic abnormalities


I want to feel that way too but then I look at stuff like this where 6 men got 87 kids and Yeezy shrug it all.  It's too late to put the cork back in that bottle.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 13, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Because babies are blessings.
> 
> I want to feel that way too but then I look at stuff like this where 6 men got 87 kids and Yeezy shrug it all.  It's too late to put the cork back in that bottle.


When men out here procreating within the same community, people talk. 

I’ve posted before about my island family and the fact that I have aunts and uncles who are also my cousins. I have great aunts and uncles younger than my father and that one of my great uncles was told by a woman on the street that the two boys he fought everyday in front her house after school were his brothers.

I think there is more opportunity to find out who you are related to when it is “natural procreation” for a lack of a better word or term, within a community. 

Granted men or women could be traveling across state lines and doing this (the target bathroom sperm donator). But that’s a smaller percentage than the clinics. 

I, however, do see your point.


----------

